# I thought you guys might enjoy seeing this



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

As some of you know, my Grandpa died yesterday. It has been really hard on us all . Losing a family member is incredibly tough.

My mom went to Madison yesterday to be with my Grandma. She spent the night there. While she was there she was looking through old photos, and you will never believe what she found. These are photos of me and my Grandpa from when I was about 1 or 2 years old.
These were taken at the zoo... and mind you, I didn't really even know what a goat was until 4 years ago (and now I am totally obsessed lol!). I cannot believe we have them.. they are so precious!! I just had to share, I was so excited when I got them. It means so much more to me, too, now that he is gone.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

That is one heck of a fat Nubian!! LOL


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Aw thats so sweet katherine. It looks like you were emant to be a nubian lover even from a young age. you keep petting the nubians. Im sorry about your grandpa, its never easy to lose a family member.
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks so much Beth . And yes, those Nubians.. goodness... they decided that they were going to captivate me first I guess .


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are pretty pictures, I started crying when I saw them  I'm sorry you lost your grandpa :hug:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Sarah. I started crying when I saw them, too!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay, here is one more. This one I have had on my wall for awhile. I think I am gonna have to get those other two framed, though.

This one is when I was probably about 8. Again.. Goats didn't mean a thing to me. So that just makes these pictures so... prophetic, kinda, in a way.









(note the signs  )


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

aw so cute this time its pygmys and look i think i see an alpine head in there!
beth


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yep . I am so sad that the zoo got rid of the goats . That is some people's only connection to them.... otherwise they could very well never come in contact with them. Although they are goats, and I remember being scared that they would bite my fingers off because they were so pushy . So maybe it would just be better to have people not know much of anything about them.. than going around telling people how "evil" they are.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

those are really good pictures....I am sorry you lost your grandpa!!!


----------



## myfavgoats (Oct 8, 2007)

ooh my gosh. I cried when I saw the pictures. OHH I am so sorry that U lost ur grandpa. I know the feeling when I lost my great grandpa. Keep those pictures and that what I did too. It brings a good memories! Again. I am crying again LOL... Well I am so sorry. But he is in better place.. God Bless you and ur family...


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Katherine. I just lost my grandpa a few months ago to cancer. We were very close, as he lived next door... it was incredibly rough on the whole family. I really feel for you and your family. It's wonderful you have those happy memories, though! A goat lover as a youngster, too, what sweet photos!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now those are definately memories to hold close to your heart! Sorry bout your pap, I lost mine ...will be 5 years ago tomorrow, so I do know how you feel, though I am a good bit older than you( I was 28 when my grandpap passed away)


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

What wonderful precious pictures- maybe to become an album later.
When my sister died, I decided to get the family pictures together and make an album - the earliest stuff I found was from 1868 -1878- but it took me two years to get through my generation (I left the last pages for my nephews and great nieces.) One of the things that took so long was trying to figure out who was who in the boxes of old pictures most of which were from before I was born. It was also a way of putting my family in perspective- then I sent it to my sister and her family for Christmas and for talking about family stories- my nephew was really interested in my father's service in WWII- I had found his DDay letter to my Mom saying not to wirte for awhile due to military considerations. Some of the things were very sad- some happy. 
These are certainly great pictures.
Please accept my sympathies over the loss of your Grandfather.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Katherine I am so sorry about your Grandpa. ((((HUGS))))) Those photos are great.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww, thank you so much everyone. I cannot tell you how much your support, hugs, prayers, everything mean to me! You guys are so wonderful! LOVE YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Also, I wanted to say thank you so much for sharing all of your stories. It is so nice to be able to relate to other people on this. It really means alot to me.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought about you today. THOSE ARE ADORABLE PICTURES AND WONDERFUL MEMORIES.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww, thanks so much Lori . That is just so sweet of you! It always makes me feel better to know that other people are thinking of me through the tough times.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Those pictures are great! It sure is hard to loose someone that you are close to. My maternal Grandpa died a few years ago - boy is it ever hard!!! We nearly lost my other Grandpa during surgery this fall, but he has recovered a bit and is doing pretty well. I am praying that the Lord will comfort you and your family while you go through these hard times.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry I know what it feels like as I have recently lost 2 grandmothers.The pictures were cute!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I missed this thread! I am so sorry you lost your Grandpa! Those pics are great...what great memories. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss! I will keep you in my prayers, too.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your Grandpa.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry you lost your Pap. Those pictures are just precious. You were a nubian lover than, the goats most of known it before you did. You just had to figure that one out for yourself though. I lost all of my grandparents before I was 4 years old and sadly do not have any memories of them. Cherish you thoughts and memories of your grandfather. Some people don't even have those. I am glad you had a close bond with your grandfather. That is something I missed out on myself.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

kewl pics


----------

